# I was surfing and the web I landed on...



## puter hater (Nov 12, 2000)

I was surfing and a web page I landed on showed me my files on my computer.(all my files) Freaked me out. It was a ad for some program .
It freaked me out so bad I deleted it. 
How did they get access to my computer? Do you know what type of program they may have been pitching.
I run zone alarm, and privacy is set to medium.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

its a huge scam. All it does is load your C drive in an IFRAME. They can not view the contents, it only shows in your browser. These people are trying to sell internet security software (that doesnt actually do anything). It takes less than 1 line of HTML code to achieve this. Here is your C drive contents.

```
[URL=file:///C:\]file:///C:\[/URL]
```


----------



## AR1Redneck (Dec 13, 2002)

hey thats nifty, lol by any chance can you tell us the one line of html code? thx

drew


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

```
[URL=file:///C:\]file:///C:\[/URL]
```


----------



## AbvAvgUser (Oct 3, 2002)

I could not view the contents of my C: drive here!!


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

How about now?

file:///C:/


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

I'll give it a shot.

If it doesn't work I delete it so it doesn't cause any problems.



(deleted the iframe that was here)

it's not working when viewing this page because it's trying to load off the forum server instead of your own computer.

view source of this page with notepad and save as an html file. load the html file and it will work.

however if you visit a site that it actually works on, it's use remote scripting to make the iframe work. Turning off javascript will prevent it. even though you don't have to worry about it anyways.

so you got it right, it just won't work for visitors unless you do more stuff. or if you don't have all your os and ie security updates installed.


----------



## puter hater (Nov 12, 2000)

Wow,how strange this is. I have tried to post on this post sence the second post but there was no where to post. All I could see was TSG stuff with no where to place the post.
That was on my desk top. Im on my laptop and everything is normal. Or is the post diferent?

brendandonhu post now has html instead of my drive and TSG ad
Now I understand though how they do it...
Thank you....


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

post #2 originally had the iframe in it, but the

```

```
 was left out of the iframe code and was messing up the page.

Rollin' Rog fixed post #2 so the page would display correctly.

and this is how the iframe is done


```
[URL=file:///C:/]file:///C:/[/URL]
```


----------



## AbvAvgUser (Oct 3, 2002)

I use Netscape 7 so I could not see the frame. I tried it out in IE 6 and it came up.


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

does it? It shows the contents of c: in the iframe?

I have Win2K with IE 6.0.2800.1106

I have all security updates installed.

The iframe just stays blank unless I view source in notepad and save this page as an html file and then load it locally.

Maybe it's a win2k security deal or I just have all the updates.

I would check windows update just to make sure.


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

just for everyones info

Mozilla 1.3beta- the iframe on this page doesn''t work remotely

Netscape 7.01- the iframe on this page doesn't work remotely

Opera 6.05- The iframe on this page does work remotely

Opera 7.0beta 2- The iframe on this page doesn't work remotely

IE 6.0.2800.1106- The iframe on this page doesn't work remotely

Netscape 4.8- The iframe on this page doesn't work remotely

the iframe I am referring to is the one in Rollin' Rog's post.

So if you visit a web page where an iframe like above shows your hard drive's contents, you don't have to worry, but it is a sign that your software probably isn't updated.

These are my findings anyways.

As for actual iframe support (using a proper source link)...

Opera 6.05 supports iframes
Opera 7 beta 2 doesn't support iframes
Netscape 7.01 supports iframes
Netscape 4.8 doesn't support iframes
Mozilla 1.3b supports iframes
IE 6.0.2800.1106 supports iframes
 


It's sad that I have to have that many different browsers so I can test compatibility of my web pages.


----------



## AbvAvgUser (Oct 3, 2002)

A comprehensive list of browsers supporting and not supporting this feature  . I am impressed!!


----------



## puter hater (Nov 12, 2000)

Shadow2531 having that many browsers is a good thing. You want to test my web page and see if it works with all those different browsers ? That would be a good thing to

I KNOW YOU DON'T HAVE ENOUGH TO DO IN YOUR BUSY DAY.....

posse


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

Shadow: I just ran across this by chance (I rarely come into the Dev area), but you've given some very cool information here.

I'd have freaked out too, hater, but now I know I don't have to.


----------



## Snake~eyes (Apr 18, 2002)

i was laughing pretty hard when i saw the first post... i knew exactly what it was.. lol

oh well, glad you know now.

-snake


----------



## cammi (Jan 9, 2003)

lol whoa cool! i wonder if i cant trick some people......


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

Every time I see the subject of a notif in my inbox for this thread, I see

I was surfing and the web....

....and in my mind it comes out as...


I was working in the lab....


(late one night, when my eyes beheld an eerie sight...)
ROFL!!


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

LOL, I bet you could Commie!


John


----------



## puter hater (Nov 12, 2000)

> I'd have freaked out too, hater, but now I know I don't have to.


Ahhhh good this post help more then just me. It is such a mean cruel world out there. People trying to trick us little folks to spending our money on stuff we don't need. We could be spending it on more memory or even bigger hard drives instead


----------

